# I don't see the point to singlespeeds



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

What are the advantages to riding a singlespeed other than not having to worry about derailer problems? It seems silly to me. I'd rather have to adjust the derailer from time to time and actually have the choice of switching gears when it's necessary.:thumbsup: 

I don't want to stereotype you guys, because everyone on the forum seems pretty cool, but in NY, I run into mostly hipsters wearing skinny jeans that ride single speeds in NYC, sometimes fixed gear.:madman: I really don't get it.


----------



## nuffink (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

*G*o ride one. *T*he *F*eeling is gl*O*rious.


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

Personally, I like the way the bike pedals. On a single speed the bike feels more comfortable and smoother when I'm pedaling (especially uphill). Single speeds climb very well. Also, the bike is stealthy; all I hear are my tires and nothing else (no chain slop). Lastly, when I stomp on the pedals the bike responds much better, because I have a direct connection to the rear wheels. A lot of your energy is lost between the pedals and the rear wheel on a geared bike.

However, for flat out speed, you cannot beat a geared bike. If a single speeder is racing against a geared bike, the gears will win every time (especially on the flats but on the hills it's a different story).


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm no hipster and I like pants that fit me. I've been riding ss for years now. First it was my ooold bmx bike when I was little. Then geared bikes. Then I decided to experiment with SS. I found more freedom not shifting. Tried it with mountain biking and fell in love with cycling again. Tried it with road bikes and again, fell in love with cycling. 

Not all of us here fit the stereotype you painted. Most of us don't, and most of us like the simplicity of riding this way.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

What are the advantages of riding a mountain bike anyway?
Staying at home, lying on the couch is much more comfortable.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Riding a bike on trails is silly.

If you are going to do silly things, you might as well go all the way.


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

This guy sucks at trolling.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

perttime said:


> Riding a bike on trails is silly.
> 
> If you are going to do silly things, you might as well go all the way.


yes
turn into a ****


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

You're in a the wrong gear half the time, you have to push harder, you may have to give up and walk up some climbs, you will have difficulty riding as long a distance as you normally did with gears, and you finish a lot more sore.

Oh, _advantages_?  It's the most fun I've ever had on a mountain bike  Go ride one; you'll see. To get all philosophical: it is mountain biking stripped of extra details and boiled down to fundamental elements. There are no unnecessary pieces between my legs and bike, so everything about my progress on the trail is controlled directly by my legs. If I need to go faster I pedal faster, if I need to climb a steep hill I stand up and pedal harder. I'm smart enough to use gears well but this just feels so much more natural. I do appreciate how much simpler and cheaper maintenance is on a singlespeed, but that's not why I ride one.

Speaking of stereotypes, the SSers I've seen on trails and at races were not even close to hipsters. Most were not in the hipster age range and many were much older, most didn't wear spandex like all the other racers, many showed up on bikes that were already dirty, and they were all oddly excited about the excruciating task ahead of them.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

boomn said:


> You're in a the wrong gear half the time, ...
> 
> Oh, _advantages_?


You always know what gear you're in.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

boomn said:


> ........many showed up on bikes that were already dirty,..........


Are you implying some riders clean their bikes?!?! 

Mine were all clean once......and only once.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

lubes17319 said:


> Are you implying some riders clean their bikes?!?!
> 
> Mine were all clean once......and only once.


for a race, yes, lots of people did seem to have broken out all the cleaning supplies and frame wax. You just _gotta_ show off your shiny race bike and make sure the other racers can read the XTR lettering and cower in fear


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

perttime said:


> You always know what gear you're in.


little OT here, but I changed ratios for the first time in 2 years and was surprised by how much my legs were used to the other gear ratio. I expected it to hurt more but I didn't expect it to feel weird and confusing. Maybe I just have a singlespeed brain


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

The comparison of a mtn ss rider to the tragic, urban hipster riding in his sister's jeans just doesn't work. Not that I'm hatin' on the hipsters -- hey, they're riding bikes so they're brethren. Can't say much for the practicality of their clothing choice, but hey, I'm not wearing those things so they can go on with their bad selves...

You've just got to try it to see if it's for you. I can't/won't speak for others here. I ride one because it's, all at the same time, both easier (simpler) and harder. Yep, you're always in the wrong gear. Yep, you gotta either MTFU and hit the climb or get off and walk. But it's nice to just get on a bike and ride (period).


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

It's not a fashion thing.

Gears are for people who are too old and frail to ride a proper bike.


----------



## balance_fit (Jul 5, 2010)

*SS...just advantages?*



piston honda said:


> What are the advantages to riding a singlespeed other than not having to worry about derailer problems? It seems silly to me. I'd rather have to adjust the derailer from time to time and actually have the choice of switching gears when it's necessary.:thumbsup:
> 
> For me, it's not just about the mechanical simplicity (which is by itself a strong enough reason to go SS). It's about the physical challenge and the strong stimulus for adaptation. Once on a gear, always on a gear.
> The SS rider will develop leg strength and speed :madmax: which would never be reached while shifting gears to stay within a "window of efficiency" while pedaling. The stimulus when climbing steep will develop strength as the stimulus when on the flats will develop speed.
> ...


----------



## larlev (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess riding your huffy back in the day was boring....what a stupid ass thread


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

good for you.
the fact that you don't understand how it works or have tried it is the PERFECT reason to never bother.
how's it like being a virgin?


what? you're not a virgin!? so that must mean that you decided to try something you never tried before... and it was good.
hrmmm... trying NEW things.


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Single-speed isn't just a bike, it's a way of life. The simple solution to an over-complicated world. I often tell my wife, cycling/SSing is not my hobby, it's my connection to earth.

I'll pretend I didn't hear the misconception of SS connection to hipsterdom. You haven't a clue if you think the two are the same.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

pointless


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

If you ride a singlespeed in the wood's and no one see's you, is it still cool?


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Troll rft:


----------



## Chim Chim (Feb 27, 2009)

I like skinny jeans. Sometimes I wear them to the mall to get an Orange Julius.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Fixed gear is become trend in my place so it's just a fashion and there's only less people has the true passion in it. Just some trialist with too much money to waste.


----------



## benzology (Oct 31, 2005)

93% of all bikes on this planet are single speed.


----------



## ernesto_from_Wisconsin (Jan 12, 2004)

Chim Chim said:


> I like skinny jeans. Sometimes I wear them to the mall to get an Orange Julius.


I like your skinny jeans. I wish you'd just go to Cinnabon.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

piston honda said:


> I don't want to stereotype you guys, because everyone on the forum seems pretty cool, but in NY, I run into mostly hipsters wearing skinny jeans that ride single speeds in NYC, sometimes fixed gear.:madman: I really don't get it.


if you actually rode the trails, seeing as this is a MOUNTAIN bike forum, i'm sure you'd see less hipsters.


----------



## slidecontrol (Apr 8, 2007)

boomn said:


> You're in a the wrong gear half the time,





perttime said:


> You always know what gear you're in.


yep, always the wrong one :thumbsup:

once you get over that, you tend to enjoy the ride more


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

p nut said:


> *G*o ride one. *T*he *F*eeling is gl*O*rious.


Subtle sir... Very subtle... :thumbsup:

Stop trying to stir the pot. I ride an SS MTB, and a Fixie road bike, and I sir am no hipster. I hate skinny jeans and gay haircuts. Shouldn't stereotype bud.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

boomn said:


> many showed up on bikes that were already dirty


haha this must be a ss thing. i never clean my bikes and all my geared friends are neat freak wussies.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

i only wear skinny jeans when i ride ss.


----------



## KYjelly (Mar 11, 2010)

Ive been riding a rigid SS for training for the past 4 months. Ive become a MUCH stronger rider for it. I attack climbs now instead of just banging back to granny and plodding up. I find smoother lines, Im looser on the bike.

Now I have a Ti Rockstar, Im riding twice as fast as I ever used to!

That, and it mixes things up a bit. Riding the same trails, on the same bike everyday gets a bit boring. SS is relatively maintenance free too. So, less time spent cleaning/adjusting/maintaining/replacing parts.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

I have 3 bikes; MTB 29er, Monstercorss, fast-devil city commuter.
All three are single speed, rigid. As long as my body and strength permit, I shall ride SS. Gears are an anathema for me (OK, confession -- I have fully geared road bike that has been collecting dust for 21 years now). 

Why: I feel challenged, I feel strong, I'm getting stronger, it's a full commitment to the ride and pays back handsomely in fun and good times, it simple to maintain, it's dead quiet, it looks organic, it screams testosterone and too boot, boosts up level up.

What more could you ask forr?

Now, granted, some folks don't the legs for that, or they are too heavy to spring out of the saddle,. or they merely just prefer gears. We still love them, nevertheless.


----------



## Frijolero (Jul 25, 2010)

I have never ridden a single speed mountain bike but I have had several fixies and SS track bikes that I just cruised to and from school and the sheer simplicity of just pedaling with rarely paying any attention but to one brake lever is beautiful. Don't knock SS untilll you try it because its incredibly enjoyable. I have since sold all my old school fixies and singles to the lucrative market of fad followers on my schools campus but I do miss them and intend on building an SS full suspension bike.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I ride SS because I can't afford derailer and shifter involvement in my drivetrain. Truth is, the guys posting on this forum are losers.


----------



## Climber999 (May 2, 2009)

umarth said:


> I ride SS because I can't afford derailer and shifter involvement in my drivetrain. Truth is, the guys posting on this forum are losers.


Takes one to know one...


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

umarth said:


> I ride SS because I can't afford derailer and shifter involvement in my drivetrain. Truth is, the guys posting on this forum are losers.


Well, I most certainly am :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn, I constantly clean my bike! I guess it was all the years of brain washing while being a road racer! 

Dude, I have developed so much more bike control on the SS that it is just rediculous. When I went out on a geared road bike a week ago, I was frickn flyn. My pedal speed was up and I could climb like I was a Schleck! 

Sure, having gears is nice and for me it was not about being connected with the earth or a sense of freedom. I made the switch because I really enjoyed it once I tried it and I knew it was going to make me that much stronger than the Gear Head!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

My friend SS use derraileur for tensioner, that means he has 4 gears which is not 'Single Speed'.


----------



## Stahr_Nut (Nov 7, 2006)

dixie whiskey said:


> Single-speed isn't just a bike, it's a way of life....


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

piston honda said:


> I run into mostly hipsters wearing skinny jeans that ride single speeds in NYC, sometimes fixed gear.:madman: I really don't get it.


You really need to stop running into hipsters in skinny jeans. They look like they might like it.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

piston honda said:


> What are the advantages to riding a singlespeed other than not having to worry about derailer problems? It seems silly to me. I'd rather have to adjust the derailer from time to time and actually have the choice of switching gears when it's necessary.


SS is not for everyone, just like municycling, pennyfarthing, 29, 36 or a monkey bike.. point is, we don't call them *pointless* just because we can't or prefer not to ride them. just a matter of preference.

don't be like this guy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Pointlessness isn't necessarily pointless.

--Sparty


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Why is this troll-licious thread still alive? 

BTW, I just knocked out Piston Honda in the first round on my NES.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

p nut said:


> Why is this troll-licious thread still alive?
> 
> BTW, I just knocked out Piston Honda in the first round on my NES.


Good question. Sorry I contributed above... sorry to continue to breath life into this thread as I type this minute.

But for the record, I didn't explain or defend singlespeeding, which was the troll's goal. I defended pointlessness.

What's a NES?

--Sparty


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

NES = Nintendo Entertainment System. From the 80's. C'mon, Sparty, I know you're old, but not THAT old, right?!


----------



## Manicmtbr (Jan 26, 2004)

Mighty Matt said:


> If you ride a singlespeed in the wood's and no one see's you, is it still cool?


Can I borrow this for my signature line? Is there a source or are you the originator? I like it!


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

This isn't about SS, this is about tight skinny jeans.

Eyes burn because watching tight *a* *S*ingle *S*peed LOL.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

p nut said:


> NES = Nintendo Entertainment System. From the 80's. C'mon, Sparty, I know you're old, but not THAT old, right?!


I kicked butt on Mario Bros II... back when my daughters ages were single digits.

Now their ages are 31, 27 & 22. Oh yeah, and now I've got two grandkids... plus two more on the way.

Yeah, I know what NES stands for... of course I do... it's just that my memory don't woik like it used to. (Memory is the second thing to go.)

What were we talking about?

--Sparty


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

boomn said:


> for a race, yes, lots of people did seem to have broken out all the cleaning supplies and frame wax. You just _gotta_ show off your shiny race bike and make sure the other racers can read the XTR lettering and cower in fear


it's much more fun to beat people on a clapped out POS. Especially when it's painted some god awful color like pink.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Snore,snore,f.....g Snore.zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

nordstern1 said:


> Troll rft:


I'm a troll?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> INow their ages are 31, 27 & 22. Oh yeah, and now I've got two grandkids... plus two more on the way.
> 
> --Sparty


Sweet. Your daughters are in my dating range. You might consider following them if you know they are going out in Eugene....


----------



## slowlybutsurly (Nov 10, 2009)

Mighty Matt said:


> I'm a troll?


It was meant for the OP. Sorry if i made you think it was you. We cool?


----------



## weather (Jan 12, 2004)

wow it's been a while since the last "what's the point" thread. pile in, guys!


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

umarth said:


> Sweet. Your daughters are in my dating range. You might consider following them if you know they are going out in Eugene....


No worries. I sent them a copy of your avatar photo and told them "steer clear of this guy."

--Sparty

P.S. Back on topic... what is the point of anything? I mean we're all going to die someday anyway. Might as well waste time singlespeeding or iv drug use or robbing banks, right? If you think about it, we're all just parasites.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

nordstern1 said:


> It was meant for the OP. Sorry if i made you think it was you. We cool?


we down. the op is a total wanna be troll.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I think we should keep this thread near the top of the forum so that everybody who "don't see the point" can see it before starting a new thread.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

What is the point of taking a shower , we will only get dirty again


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

its like why eat, you gonna poop it anyways


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> P.S. Back on topic... what is the point of anything? I mean we're all going to die someday anyway. Might as well waste time singlespeeding or iv drug use or robbing banks, right? If you think about it, we're all just parasites.


Good point.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't know why I took out the single speed 4 times this week when I have a car
that is way easier


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

Why even have a chain? Just coast and run up hills like a man.

Sissies.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

metaljim said:


> Why even have a chain? Just coast and run up hills like a man.
> 
> Sissies.


That is the logical next step. Can we hook up a forum here for that? How about running in dresses? Tutus? Heels? I can handle a quarter mile in heels, so I'm ready for the next step.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

heels on stilts 
now we are getting somewhere


----------



## Andy R (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh God........


----------



## Mike Gager (Jul 30, 2010)

I tried riding my bike without using the different gears, just left it in 32/16 and it was really hard especially trying to go up hills. i am not in any kind of shape to have a single speed bike lol


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

umarth said:


> That is the logical next step. Can we hook up a forum here for that? How about running in dresses? Tutus? Heels? I can handle a quarter mile in heels, so I'm ready for the next step.


I like this. Genderf*cking is the new SS.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> I tried riding my bike without using the different gears, just left it in 32/16 and it was really hard especially trying to go up hills. i am not in any kind of shape to have a single speed bike lol


its kinda like beer, its an acquired taste you get from riding SS for a while. most of us were out of shape when we first did it. the derailleur probably added some drag so it was a bit harder than having an SS setup.

P.S. I spelled derailleur right for the first time without having to use spell check!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

metaljim said:


> Why even have a chain? Just coast and run up hills like a man.
> 
> Sissies.


Sorted the chain problem, no need to run up the hills...


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> P.S. I spelled derailleur right for the first time without having to use spell check!!:thumbsup:


That's the first step to becoming a gearie. For shame!:nono:


----------



## dixie whiskey (Jul 25, 2010)

Velobike said:


> Sorted the chain problem, no need to run up the hills...


Bad selection in bike but good selection of music (t-shirt), two thumbs up for Baroness!!! :thumbsup: Velo - I take it that's not you?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

More smiles per mile on that thing 

It's a folding recumbent Penny Farthing (Dahon frame). I hope to have some offroad photos soon 

It's not me - it's son mk3 with a better taste in music than me.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> That's the first step to becoming a gearie. For shame!:nono:


should we just call it foreign object hanging off that dudes bike?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> foreign object


Nah, Sheldon Brown was a singlespeeder and spelled it "derailer" because he didn't want to use a French term.


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

*Single Speed is like FIOS......................*

..................Some poeple just can't get it.


----------



## rtcage (Aug 20, 2007)

piston honda said:


> I don't want to stereotype you guys, because everyone on the forum seems pretty cool, but in NY, I run into mostly hipsters wearing skinny jeans that ride single speeds in NYC, sometimes fixed gear.:madman: I really don't get it.


My legs are too big from riding my singlespeed to fit into skinny jeans.

Seriously though, I have both. I ride my geared bike with groups when I want to rest or when I actually want to ride with people as opposed to in front of them on the climbs and in back of them on the flats. I ride my singlespeed when I really want a workout.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

the NYC hipsters are riding mtn bikes now? Fack!!!


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

Nuck_chorris said:


> should we just call it foreign object hanging off that dudes bike?


we call it an enabler.


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

veloreality said:


> i only wear skinny jeans when i ride ss.


BS, you wear skinny jeans every time i see you. But in your defense, they are baggy on you since you're built like a school girl.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> BS, you wear skinny jeans every time i see you. But in your defense, they are baggy on you since you're built like a school girl.


Ooo! So am I!

From Mr. Relay


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

umarth said:


> Ooo! So am I!
> 
> From Mr. Relay


Too much information....


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

ISuckAtRiding said:


> BS, you wear skinny jeans every time i see you. But in your defense, they are baggy on you since you're built like a school girl.


fine then, from now on i will wear no pants and a hat.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

veloreality said:


> fine then, from now on i will wear no pants and a hat.


At least you remembered to drop a potato in the front of your shorts before the photo was taken.

Much better than last time, when you dropped the potato in the back.

--Sparty


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Single speed can be done on any bike....a little bit of fun...

Not worth another full bike to do it the **** hot way.

Can be very hard on a back.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

If you dont see the point of singlespeeds then dont f.........g ride one.Leave us in peace.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

LIFECYCLE said:


> If you dont see the point of singlespeeds then dont f.........g ride one.Leave us in peace.


Ewww buttons galore......

Hmmmm I don't think I will leave you alone, no I think I will draft all singlespeeders till the can't stand it anymore....Of course will single speeding...

Then I will switch gears just for the hell of it....


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

You might want to type something that makes sense while you are at it.


----------



## PoisonDartFrog (Jul 8, 2010)

jeffscott said:


> Ewww buttons galore......
> 
> Hmmmm I don't think I will leave you alone, no I think I will draft all singlespeeders till the can't stand it anymore....Of course will single speeding...
> 
> Then I will switch gears just for the hell of it....


Speaking of buttons, you might actually want to try going for a ride sometime instead of hitting the "Submit Reply" button. Really, 6800 posts in the last 4 years? That's like 140 posts a month. I mean, it's obvious you're a legendary rider, but I just can't believe you really have that much worth sharing on such a regular basis.

Here's an idea... Maybe if you spent some time riding on a real bike _outdoors_ instead of masturbating in front of your PC in your mom's basement, you'd have less time to be tempted into acting like such a lame-ass poser on internet forums.

And who knows? You might even make some new, non-virtual friends while you are out riding. And just maybe, one of them might have a SS bike you can borrow. Then you won't have to bother real riders like the rest of us with your dumb-ass troll posts.

No offense, just sayin'...


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

PoisonDartFrog said:


> Speaking of buttons, you might actually want to try going for a ride sometime instead of hitting the "Submit Reply" button. Really, 6800 posts in the last 4 years? That's like 140 posts a month. I mean, it's obvious you're a legendary rider, but I just can't believe you really have that much worth sharing on such a regular basis.
> 
> Here's an idea... Maybe if you spent some time riding on a real bike _outdoors_ instead of masturbating in front of your PC in your mom's basement, you'd have less time to be tempted into acting like such a lame-ass poser on internet forums.
> 
> ...


Someone didn't get his daily blumpkin.


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

balance_fit said:


> For me, it's not just about the mechanical simplicity (which is by itself a strong enough reason to go SS). It's about the physical challenge and the strong stimulus for adaptation. Once on a gear, always on a gear.
> The SS rider will develop leg strength and speed :madmax: which would never be reached while shifting gears to stay within a "window of efficiency" while pedaling. The stimulus when climbing steep will develop strength as the stimulus when on the flats will develop speed.
> 
> Technical abilities? Try to negotiate steep, twisty and rooty or loose terrain on one gear. It's very easy to sit and spin while acomodating gears to situations. SS will force the rider to develop capacities well beyond imagined, becoming a better, happier and more complete rider in the process.
> Take it from me. Dumped FS, 26er, and gears. Will never go back.


I think your dancing around the reason we ride SS, but not really nailing it down; at least not for me. To me single speed has two aspects. The first is no bail out gear; you have to stay with it or walk. Now granted, walking is one of the four modes of single speed, but to every real rider walking involves the negative aspect of giving up and surrendering to pain. The second, which keeps us going and before you tried it, you really didn't think it could work. Sure there is BMX, but it's not the same as mountain biking. It seems like the history of mountain biking revolves somewhat around components and shifting. The fact that shifting gears is not necessary and with a surprising short learning curve you can ride most of what you rode before when you had gears, is so amazing, you just keep at it, wondering how far you can really take it. It's just surprising doable!


----------



## Fullrange Drew (May 13, 2004)

I've said it before, but...


When I ride my singlespeed I'm just riding. When the track points upwards I can feel how much steeper it is, when it levels off even though it doesn't look like it, I can feel it, I don't hear anything but the buzz of my tyres or my breath going in and out. I don't think about what gear I should be in, I just ride.

I ride to clear my head, my head is clearer when I'm riding SS. Therefore, for the moment, on trails that it suits, I choose to ride SS.


----------



## CommuterGene (Jul 28, 2010)

The first reason I ride SS is that they are the only bikes I have every ridden. I was given a SS a couple years back and it just seemed natural not to shift or anything. At work when I test ride bikes after repairing them, it feels weird shifting and all. As for mountain I enjoy my gears, simply because I am novice and fat. I am planning on changing to SS on the mountain when I become more experienced and less fat.

My two cents,
Gene


----------



## stinkymutt (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll confess that I only own a singlespeed to match my cut off skinny jorts, white belt, retro neon yellow 80s sunglasses, trucker cap, Flock of Seagulls haircut, ironic vintage t-shirt, full chest tattoo, and unruly retro moustache. Most of the time it sits in the garage at my downtown condo/loft/urban dwelling, right next to Whole Foods.


----------



## piston honda (Sep 30, 2008)

Laugh off my ass! That looks like the cats that ride singlespeeds in my area!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

stinkymutt said:


> I'll confess that I only own a singlespeed to match my cut off skinny jorts, white belt, retro neon yellow 80s sunglasses, trucker cap, Flock of Seagulls haircut, ironic vintage t-shirt, full chest tattoo, and unruly retro moustache. Most of the time it sits in the garage at my downtown condo/loft/urban dwelling, right next to Whole Foods.


I thought mbtr had a filter. Thanks for the vomit that appeared in my mouth.


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

I choose to ride my singlespeed because i like it.You might not but then you are not me are you!


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

OP:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Bump?


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Yesterday when I was testing my gear ratio I met couple of gearees which is kinda annoying to hear their breathing and lowering the shifters button plus the chain sliding noise when climbing on steep road.

One good point of SS: you don't have any annoying unnecessary chain noise.


----------



## sagealmighty (Apr 18, 2010)

*shemps fixie*


----------



## kylemason (Sep 2, 2007)

I ride a single speed cause my wife hates it when I shave my legs.:blush:


----------



## bolo (Sep 30, 2009)

In single speed only real men go ... I said.... :-D

55 km today, waiting for two poor cyclists gear bikes, too boring


----------



## Bighec (Apr 1, 2009)

Shemp's fixie...

HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## justonegear (Feb 16, 2008)

This question may have been of interest 5 or 6 years ago... but now, come on it's a dead give away that you really don't care or your just stupid! Happy Trails


----------



## ksschillax (Mar 5, 2014)

We're guys! We don't need a point to do anything. We do what we like. (Assuming readers of this post are guys)


----------



## Dms1818 (May 10, 2006)

Then don't ride one. larlev is right this is a stupid thread.


----------

